# Una persona sin hogar/destechada



## miguell

Hola. Tengo una pregunta. 
¿Cómo se llama la persona que no tiene casa y vive en la calle o en el parque?
¿Se puede decir _una persona destechada _o la única forma adecuada es_ una persona sin hogar_?
Espero sus respuestas. Salu2


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

No creo que "destechada" tenga muchos adeptos, más bien "sin techo".
Saludos


----------



## lamartus

Buenas tardes:
Por acá sería una persona "sin hogar" o "sin techo" (los sin techo). No había oído antes destechada, la verdad. 
Los profesionales que tratan con estas personas los llaman "transeúntes".

A ver qué opina el resto... Un saludo.


----------



## Erreconerre

miguell said:


> Hola. Tengo una pregunta.
> ¿Cómo se llama la persona que no tiene casa y vive en la calle o en el parque?
> ¿Se puede decir _una persona destechada _o la única forma adecuada es_ una persona sin hogar_?
> Espero sus respuestas. Salu2



Destechada no se conoce por aquí. Creo que no hay una palabra para decirlo. Tal vez en otros idiomas sí exista, pero, hasta donde tengo entendido, en español no la hay. Por ejemplo, el _homeless_ inglés se traduce como _sin techo_, _sin hogar_.


----------



## lauranazario

En Puerto Rico llamamos *deambulantes* a las personas que no tienen un hogar fijo y viven en la calle (debajo de puentes, en edificios abandonados, etc.) con sus escasas pertenencias.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Colchonero

Vagabundos.


----------



## Duometri

Colchonero said:


> Vagabundos.


----------



## miguell

Gracias por darme unos sinonimos y aclarar mi duda. Saludos


----------



## Duometri

_SantiWR_ said:


> _un vagabundo
> 
> _La palabra hogar no es coloquial en mi zona y "destechada" nunca la había escuchado.



De acuerdo con SantiWR y Colchonero. A mí, lo de "sin hogar" o "sin techo" me suena a traducción directa del _homeless _inglés, y nunca los había oído hasta hace poco tiempo.


----------



## Idóneo

Creo que por aquí a los vagabundos se les llama *los sin techo* en crónicas periodísticas y *transeúntes* por parte de las instituciones que tratan con éllos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Vagabundo, según el diccionario (y según yo lo entiendo), no es lo mismo que un sin techo. Puede pasar toda su vida debajo de un mismo puente, sin ir de un lugar a otro (primera acepción) y calificarlo de holgazán (segunda acepción) levantaría algunas críticas (justas, creo yo). Es probable que venga del inglés como parte de la ola de usos que buscan disminuir lo ofensivo del lenguaje. Dudo mucho de que en un medio de prensa de hoy en día se pueda leer o escuchar que la cantidad de vagabundos (para referirse a los que no tienen un lugar para vivir) ha aumentado considerablemente a partir de la crisis, por poner un ejemplo. Creo que no pararían de sonar los teléfonos de ese medio.
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

El DUE María Moliner recoge este neologismo en su última edición electrónica (3.0) en *una sola* palabra:


> *sintecho *(pl. invar.)
> n. Sin techo: persona sin hogar



Un _sintecho_, los _sintecho_.

_Destechado _a mí me suena a persona _descerebrada_, según la acepción 2 de este adjetivo en el DRAE:



> *2. *adj. coloq. De muy escasa inteligencia. U. t. c. s.​



​


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Pinairun said:


> El DUE María Moliner recoge este neologismo en su última edición electrónica (3.0) en *una sola* palabra:
> 
> 
> Un _sintecho_, los _sintecho_.
> 
> ​



¡Qué bueno! No lo sabía. Paso a adoptarlo.
Saludos
​


----------



## Erreconerre

miguell said:


> Hola. Tengo una pregunta.
> ¿Cómo se llama la persona que no tiene casa y vive en la calle o en el parque?
> ¿Se puede decir _una persona destechada _o la única forma adecuada es_ una persona sin hogar_?
> Espero sus respuestas. Salu2



Sigo pensando que no existe en español una sola palabara que nos dé la idea. Vagabundo tiene más que ver con la falta de estabilidad que con la falta de casa. El deambulante es, más que un necesitado de techo, un paseante. El sintecho, que ya se propuso, parece muy adecuado; lástima que sea (o haya sido) de uso privado para la autora del diccionario.


----------



## zele

Erreconerre said:


> Sigo pensando que no existe en español una sola palabara que nos dé la idea. Vagabundo tiene más que ver con la falta de estabilidad que con la falta de casa. El deambulante es, más que un necesitado de techo, un paseante. El sintecho, que ya se propuso, parece muy adecuado; lástima que sea (o haya sido) de uso privado para la autora del diccionario.




A doña  María Moliner, la autora del diccionario, ni tocarla . Falleció la buena señora hace 30 años, pero nos dejó esa maravilla lexicográfica que es el DUE, Diccionario de "Uso" del Español (la Biblia). Así que demos por hecho que la incorporación de  la entrada sintecho es responsabilidad de sus herederos. 

Pero el uso de la palabra sintecho no es tan reciente: por ejemplo: *Desalojan a un sintecho de un cajero* 24/02/2005 El Periódico de Extremadura.

En mi caso, también me refiero a alguien que vive en la calle con la palabra *indigente.*


----------



## Clotario Demoniax

Hay varios vocablos aptos: _mendigo_, _pordiosero_, _mendicante_, _menesteroso_, ... pero de entre ellos los que considero más próximos a lo que se busca expresar son _desamparado_ y _desvalido_.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

miguell said:


> Hola. Tengo una pregunta.
> ¿Cómo se llama la persona que no tiene casa y vive en la calle o en el parque?
> ¿Se puede decir _una persona destechada _o la única forma adecuada es_ una persona sin hogar_?
> Espero sus respuestas. Salu2


Creo que sólo te falto agregar en tu definición "en extrema pobreza", miguell.

Nuestro compañero zele ha mencionado la palabra que usamos por acá para  referirnos a esas personas (noto por los comentarios de Erreconerre que  en Sonora no la usan): "indigente". Cito esto del _Diccionario del español usual en México_: 





> *indigente*  adj y s m y f Que carece de lo necesario para vivir, que no tiene lo  imprescindible para subsistir, que es muy pobre; miserable: _medios indigentes, albergue para indigentes._


Y agrego el enlace de la Wikipedia. 

Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

zele said:


> Pero el uso de la palabra sintecho no es tan reciente: por ejemplo: *Desalojan a un sintecho de un cajero* 24/02/2005 El Periódico de Extremadura.


Apunto que en el CORDE hay un ejemplo (escrito como dos palabras) con unos cuantos años más: _Son demasiados los hambrientos, los analfabetos, los sin techo…  _


AÑO:1968AUTOR:López Ibor, Juan JoséTÍTULO:El libro de la vida sexualPAÍS:ESPAÑA


Tal vez partimos de realidades sociales y económicas diferentes, pero a mí me parece que pordiosero o mendigo no son sinónimos de sintecho. Una familia humilde, sin recursos económicos, pero en la que alguno de sus integrantes cuenta con un trabajo fijo, bien puede ser desalojada y quedarse sin techo. En países en los que el sueldo mínimo es de unos 300 dólares (como en el Uruguay), no es tan difícil imaginar que no son todos pordioseros ni vagabundos los que se quedan sin casa. De hecho pasa a diario.


----------



## Erreconerre

zele said:


> A doña María Moliner, la autora del diccionario, ni tocarla . Falleció la buena señora hace 30 años, pero nos dejó esa maravilla lexicográfica que es el DUE, Diccionario de "Uso" del Español (la Biblia). Así que demos por hecho que la incorporación de la entrada sintecho es responsabilidad de sus herederos.
> 
> Pero el uso de la palabra sintecho no es tan reciente: por ejemplo: *Desalojan a un sintecho de un cajero* 24/02/2005 El Periódico de Extremadura.
> 
> En mi caso, también me refiero a alguien que vive en la calle con la palabra *indigente.*



No vamos a entrar en detalles sobre los vivos o los muertos. Este foro no se hizo para eso. Lo que sí te aseguro es que una cosa es ser indigente y otra no tener donde meterse.
Un indigente puede vivir en una choza, en una barraca, en un asilo. Una cosa es ser pobre y otra vivir en la calle. No todos los pobres o indigentes viven en la calle ni carecen de techo.

Por muy antigua que sea la palabra sintecho y por muy noble que sea su origen, sigue siendo una reverenda desconocida que no forma parte de nuestro lenguaje y que ni siquiera recogen los diccionarios de uso común.


----------



## zele

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Apunto que en el CORDE hay un ejemplo (escrito como dos palabras) con unos cuantos años más: _Son demasiados los hambrientos, los analfabetos, los sin techo… _
> 
> 
> AÑO:
> 1968
> AUTOR:
> López Ibor, Juan José
> TÍTULO:
> El libro de la vida sexual
> PAÍS:
> ESPAÑA
> 
> 
> 
> Tal vez partimos de realidades sociales y económicas diferentes, pero a mí me parece que pordiosero o mendigo no son sinónimos de sintecho. Una familia humilde, sin recursos económicos, pero en la que alguno de sus integrantes cuenta con un trabajo fijo, bien puede ser desalojada y quedarse sin techo. En países en los que el sueldo mínimo es de unos 300 dólares (como en el Uruguay), no es tan difícil imaginar que no son todos pordioseros ni vagabundos los que se quedan sin casa. De hecho pasa a diario.



Diría que la palabra sintecho se refiere a una realidad más amplia que la de ser desalojado. Sintecho es el que vive en la calle. Un desalojado quizá pueda ir a vivir a casa de un familiar. Por otra parte, he visto a algún sintecho rechazar el ingreso en albergues, alegando miedo a ser robados, etc. 

Creo que el perfil de un sintecho va más lejos que el de alguien que pierde su casa.

Saludos de Zele, la niña.


----------



## germanbz

Al margen de que es una expresión que ya ha entrado al vocabulario por influencias de otros idiomas (así como un altísimo porcentaje del resto de palabras del idioma) no sé lo que tiene de malo, venga de donde venga. Aquí han aparecido muchos "sinónimos" pero para la mayoría de las personas un "sin techo" no es exactamente lo mismo que un vagabundo, que un indigente. Un sin techo es un concepto moderno en su propio significado y que se aplica a un determinado perfil de persona. Así que no creo que el concepto de "sin techo" y para el tipo de persona que se usa venga a sustituir a alguna palabra en castellano que tuviera exactamente el mismo significado.


----------



## Clotario Demoniax

En ese caso entonces también podría decirse «sin domicilio fijo» o «sin abrigo», haciendo calcas naturales del francés.


----------



## Pinairun

La FUNDÉU, aparte de aconsejar la escritura en una sola palabra ('sintecho', como pueden leer en este artículo), da esta explicación sobre el uso del prefijo sin-:


> *Uso prefijal de la preposición sin.*
> El prefijo _sin-_ tiene su origen en la preposición _sin_ y aparece en un conjunto de sustantivos para indicar carencia o privación: _sinrazón, sinsustancia, sinvivir, sinsentido, _etc. En la actualidad esta fusión también se da en _sin igual_ y_sin par _(_sinigual_ y _simpar_). También *se han impuesto* las grafías _sintecho, sintierra_ y_simpapeles_.



Por lo que veo no es de uso general en el ámbito hispanohablante.


----------



## Clotario Demoniax

Estando así las cosas, me suscribo a la recomendación y repropongo «sinabrigo» como sinónimo de «sintecho».

Y efectivamente, al menos el término no se usa en México.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Sin techo es, en efecto, una expresión importada del inglés que ha sustituido a la clásica en España que, para pasmo de todos, era la de "vagos". 
La Ley de vagos y maleantes entendía por vago a aquel que no tenía un domicilio fijo de modo que no se le podía localizar de forma ordinaria; era un asunto a medio camino entre el derecho administrativo y el derecho civil (las menciones de identidad incluían un domicilio). El asunto se completaba con el hecho de no poder explicar de dónde procedía el dinero que gastaban, bien porque proviniera de la mendicidad, bien porque proviniera del delito o del ejercicio de profesiones vergonzantes.
En la alternativa de llamar vago a una persona o llamarlo sin techo, se ha impuesto la última por el sentido que ha acabado por tomar el término vago, que más se refiere a la ociosidad que al hecho de carecer de domicilio.
Por cierto, la Ley de vagos y maleantes la hizo la II República española.  *vago**2, ga.*
(Del lat. _vagus_).
*1. *adj. Que anda de una parte a otra, sin detenerse en ningún lugar


----------



## germanbz

No se hasta que punto "proviene del inglés" al menos como copia exacta. La expresión en inglés es "homeless" (sin hogar) no sintecho. Como mucho se podría decir que la estructura de la palabra en inglés sustantivo+less se copia con el sin+sustantivo. Pero como bien se ha apuntado en algún mensaje anterior, esa estructura de formación de palabras en castellano con sin+nombre viene enraizada desde antiguo como con sinsentido, sinvergüenza etc. Quiero decir, que no es un invento actual como imitación al modelo del inglés.
Personalmente no lo pondría en el mismo "paquete" de expresiones se se han ido "colando" como remover o reportar, cuyos horribles usos como borrar o informar si son copia exacta de su equivalente anglosajón.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Creo que tiene razón germanbz y que en mi caso me he dejado llevar por otros supuestos en que la importación es más clara. En efecto, sin techo no es equivalente a sin hogar, por más que se refiera al todo (hogar) por la parte (techo.


----------



## zele

germanbz said:


> Al margen de que es una expresión que ya ha entrado al vocabulario por influencias de otros idiomas (así como un altísimo porcentaje del resto de palabras del idioma) no sé lo que tiene de malo, venga de donde venga. Aquí han aparecido muchos "sinónimos" pero para la mayoría de las personas un "sin techo" no es exactamente lo mismo que un vagabundo, que un indigente. Un sin techo es un concepto moderno en su propio significado y que se aplica a un determinado perfil de persona. Así que no creo que el concepto de "sin techo" y para el tipo de persona que se usa venga a sustituir a alguna palabra en castellano que tuviera exactamente el mismo significado.



Completamente de acuerdo con germanbz. No nos gustan los calcos ni los préstamos, pero a veces son necesarios porque nuestro idioma también tiene sus lagunas (nadie es perfecto) . Y si además esas construcciones se ajustan a las reglas de composición del español, miel sobre hojuelas. 

Lo de la Ley de Vagos y Maleantes, por suerte, está superado. Reliquias del No-Do.
Pinairum sabe documentar sus respuestas. Eso me gusta.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## oa2169

Me tocó pelear sola. En Colombia usamos "destechados".

Me parece que había otro hilo con este mismo tema. Ya lo encontré.

Saludos.


----------



## tesalia

Por aquí, a una persona que vive en la calle o en el parque, como menciona 'miguell', se le llama indigente o menesteroso; y, en los últimos tiempos, persona sin hogar, en situación de calle, de abandono, o de pobreza extrema. Pienso que, en muchos casos, las personas que viven en la indigencia llegan a esta condición por problemas que necesariamente no están relacionados con la falta de una vivienda o casa. Por acá 'sin techo' se aplica generalmente a grupos familiares y engloba a los damnificados, a las familias que viven arrimadas o alquiladas y que por su pobreza no pueden pagar el arrendamiento, a las que habitan en viviendas o zonas en situación de riesgo o que carecen de los servicios básicos, entre otros factores.
Vagabundo y vago se le dice igualmente a quien vive en la calle, pero estos términos, muchas veces, también están asociados a hechos delictivos. El término destechado, hasta ahora, no lo había escuchado relacionado con el tema de la falta de vivienda.

Saludos.


----------



## Realice

Pinairun said:


> La FUNDÉU, aparte de aconsejar la escritura en una sola palabra ('sintecho', como pueden leer en este artículo), da esta explicación sobre el uso del prefijo sin-:
> *Uso prefijal de la preposición sin.*
> El prefijo _sin-_ tiene su origen en la preposición _sin_ y aparece en un conjunto de sustantivos para indicar carencia o privación: _sinrazón, sinsustancia, sinvivir, sinsentido, _etc. En la actualidad esta fusión también se da en _sin igual_ y_sin par _(_sinigual_ y _simpar_). También *se han impuesto* las grafías _sintecho, sintierra_ y_simpapeles_.
> Por lo que veo no es de uso general en el ámbito hispanohablante.


¡Guau! ¿Simpapeles? La FUNDÉU merece la horca a veces


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

zele said:


> Diría que la palabra sintecho se refiere a una realidad más amplia que la de ser desalojado. Sintecho es el que vive en la calle. Un desalojado quizá pueda ir a vivir a casa de un familiar. Por otra parte, he visto a algún sintecho rechazar el ingreso en albergues, alegando miedo a ser robados, etc.
> 
> Creo que el perfil de un sintecho va más lejos que el de alguien que pierde su casa.
> 
> Saludos de Zele, la niña.


Hola, a Zele y a todos:
Solo para comentar un par de cosas. Aquí pasa bastante seguido que rechazan la entrada en albergues, por miedo a los robos, como tú dices, y porque no los dejan entrar con sus mascotas. Conmovedor, para mí, por lo menos. Otro tema: por más que entre en un albergue, sigue siendo un sintecho. No es tan literal el concepto, pienso yo.

Agrego que comparto lo que ha expresado germanbz. Y a oa2169: lamento haber prejuzgado. Al inicio de este hilo pensaba  que destechado era un "invento de laboratorio".
Saludos


----------

